# Name the bodybuilder/weightlifter/ or any one that was an influence in the sport



## dgp (Jan 21, 2012)

This thread is simple name the person and give me one fact about him or her. The first correct answer will get rep points.


----------



## juicespringsteen (Jan 21, 2012)

surge nubret he placed second to arnold in the mr olympia competition featured on pumping iron. he was also an actor in france


----------



## TonyMack (Jan 21, 2012)

Serge Nubret. French. Old. Dead. Amazing genetics for bodybuilding.


----------



## dgp (Jan 21, 2012)

.


----------



## jkhnwspec (Jan 21, 2012)

Dave Draper


----------



## dgp (Jan 21, 2012)

^Read the rules of the game. Your only half right.


----------



## jkhnwspec (Jan 21, 2012)

Sorry.

*CHAMPIONSHIP TITLES*
							    Mr. America, Mr. World. Mr. Universe


----------



## dgp (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## sofargone561 (Jan 21, 2012)

to be honest im not huge into BB i love the things they do but BB itself doensnt do much for me. I would say the usual guys, Arnold, jay cuttler especially hes big moitvation for me i watch his videos all the time. also henry atkins eatery idk if i spelled that right but lookl him up on youtube or google imagases hes amazing. also a lot of the Pressional MMA guys


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 21, 2012)

dgp said:


>


 barbarian brothers....made crap movies....one is trying to get a childrens show done...the other is a photographer now

famous for doing 200 pound db rows vomiting and then throwing db in the vomit in front of joe weider


----------



## dgp (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 21, 2012)

kaz...world strongest man...he would have dominated for years....but wasnt invited for a number of years


----------



## dgp (Jan 21, 2012)

What is his real name?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 21, 2012)

bill kazmaier....won 3 in a row..then wasnt invited back for 6 years...bullshit


he also wrestled forf awa and wcw...he sucked at it


----------



## dgp (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## dgp (Jan 21, 2012)

who do we have here


----------



## LAM (Jan 21, 2012)

Serge Nubret and his arms were supposedly bigger than his head.

thought I read a while back that he had a son that was giving it a go in bbing


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 21, 2012)

Cory everson, she won her first olympia in 84


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 21, 2012)

dgp said:


> who do we have here


 THE PERFECT WOMAN....AMAZON....SCUSE ME


----------



## the_predator (Jan 21, 2012)

Cory Everson...and yes that was her in "Double Impact" with Jean Claude Van Damme


----------



## dgp (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jan 22, 2012)

dgp said:


>




Ed Corney, fact, still active in the world of bodybuilding and can be seen at shows around California on a regular basis talking about the sport.

Trained with Arnold, won the 1970 Iron Man, the 1971 Mr. USA and Mr. America. Ed has a great part in Pumping Iron and is an all time favorite of mine. Class act Mr Corney is.


----------



## dgp (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## dgp (Jan 22, 2012)

hmmm  ^


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 22, 2012)

Mike Katz
Fact worst physique ever lol!!
Jk he was a school teacher.


----------



## dgp (Jan 22, 2012)

all 3


----------



## dgp (Jan 22, 2012)

D-Latsky said:


> Mike Katz
> Fact worst physique ever lol!!
> Jk he was a school teacher.


 
He has a bachelors and master???s degrees in health and physical education, and a pre-doctorate in administration and supervision, retired in 1999 from Hamden High School, where he had been teaching for 33 years. also he is still an active npc judge to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## jkhnwspec (Jan 22, 2012)

Post #26

Dorian Yates, 1995 Mr. Olympia Winner

Ronnie Coleman, 2001 Mr. Olympia Winner

Arnold Schwarzenegger, 1974 Mr. Olympia Winner


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## dgp (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## MDR (Jan 22, 2012)

Jack LaLanne


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 22, 2012)

people don't read the rules here often. 

Jack LaLanne is an American fitness, exercise, and nutritional expert,  celebrity, lecturer, and motivational speaker who is widely referred to  as "The Godfather of Fitness".


----------



## MDR (Jan 22, 2012)

Sorry, I forgot to add a fact about Jack.  Here you go-the jumping jack was named after him.


----------



## dgp (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## Curt James (Jan 22, 2012)

dgp said:


> He has a bachelors and master???s degrees in health and physical education, and a pre-doctorate in administration and supervision, retired in 1999 from Hamden High School, where he had been teaching for 33 years. also he is still an active npc judge to the best of my knowledge.



Katz was also a World Gym owner but stated he was making money hand over fist as a Planet Fitness owner after World sold to Planet.

And if you do a search on YouTube you might find a video of Katz's "Pumping Iron" hot rod car he had built to honor the film.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 22, 2012)

dgp said:


>



Shelley Beattie, 3rd place 1992 Ms. Olympia contest.

Bonus: Was married to John Romano.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 22, 2012)

Curt James said:


> (snip) video of Katz's "Pumping Iron" hot rod car he had built to honor the film.








YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Jan 22, 2012)

dgp said:


> This thread is simple name the person and give me one fact about him or her. The first correct answer will get rep points.




Name the person.
Give one fact about him or her.
Got it.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Shelley Beattie, 3rd place 1992 Ms. Olympia contest.
> 
> Bonus: Was married to John Romano.


 wasnt she deaf?


----------



## MDR (Jan 23, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Shelley Beattie, 3rd place 1992 Ms. Olympia contest.
> 
> Bonus: Was married to John Romano.


 
I knew Shelley in college. Very good-hearted person. Sad how her life ended.  Yes, she was deaf.


----------



## dgp (Jan 23, 2012)

this should be an easyone


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jan 23, 2012)

dgp said:


> this should be an easyone




Rich "The Dragon Slayer" Gaspari, first Arnold Classic champ.


----------



## dgp (Jan 23, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Rich "The Dragon Slayer" Gaspari, first Arnold Classic champ.


 
what about the two guys on each side of Rich?


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jan 23, 2012)

dgp said:


> what about the two guys on each side of Rich?




No clue, don't follow a lot of the newer guys in the sport.


----------



## DaMayor (Jan 23, 2012)

dgp said:


>



Jack LaLanne...Power Juicer. And proof that old people can keep a physique.....like Juggers, lol.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 23, 2012)

dgp said:


> what about the two guys on each side of Rich?


 welsh dragon flex lewis....2nd at last 202 showdown/olympia...trains with neil hill


marl avisi....think he was military....most famous for gift placings controversy..ava cowan


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 23, 2012)

DaMayor said:


> Jack LaLanne...Power Juicer. And proof that old people can keep a physique.....like Juggers, lol.


boobies.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## dgp (Jan 23, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> welsh dragon flex lewis....2nd at last 202 showdown/olympia...trains with neil hill
> 
> 
> marl avisi *(Mark Alvisi*)....think he was military *yes he was*....most famous for gift placings controversy..ava cowan


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jan 23, 2012)

juggernaut said:


>




Charles Glass, won the 1983 Nationals and the 1983 World amateur championships and took fourth place in the Masters Olympia in 1995.


----------



## Ezskanken (Jan 23, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Shelley Beattie, 3rd place 1992 Ms. Olympia contest.
> 
> Bonus: Was married to John Romano.



She is gorgeous!


----------



## dgp (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Curt James (Jan 23, 2012)

^^^^^ Reg Park. Arnold has claimed Park was his hero or inspiration as a bodybuilder.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 23, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Charles Glass, won the 1983 Nationals and the 1983 World amateur championships and took fourth place in the Masters Olympia in 1995.



Could do a mean back flip, too.






YouTube Video


----------



## fit4life (Jan 23, 2012)

*Shelly Beattie bb and american gladiater Siren 1991-1995*


----------



## fit4life (Jan 23, 2012)

*Mike Matarazzo*


----------



## slownsteady (Jan 23, 2012)

Vic Richards


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 23, 2012)

I think mike beat jay cutler to turn pro....famous for sticking his tounge out...never won a pro show....has heart probs...blames roids...even though his daddy is a huge fatty that has had heart issues


----------



## fit4life (Jan 23, 2012)

*Vic Richards massive, big quads*


----------



## fit4life (Jan 23, 2012)

*Tom Platz, Paul Demayo*


----------



## kucz58 (Jan 23, 2012)

Hey bros


----------



## dgp (Jan 24, 2012)

Must name both people in pic for reps... Good luck..  should be easy


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jan 24, 2012)

dgp said:


> Must name both people in pic for reps... Good luck..  should be easy




Craig Titus and Kelly Ryan, bodybuilding couple who killed their assistant and burned her body in the trunk of a car.

Sad excuses for human beings and a huge black eye on the sport.


----------



## Buff C (Jan 24, 2012)

kevin levrone, shawn ray and neale cranwell


----------



## DaMayor (Jan 24, 2012)

Charles Atlas. Ha!

...Saw an ad for Dynamic Tension when I was eight years old...immediately started "working out" at the YMCA on an old four-station Universal Gym with the highschool wrestling team every Saturday, lol. All it took was one surprised, "hey, you're pretty strong, kid" from the Coach, and I was hooked.


----------



## dgp (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## dgp (Jan 24, 2012)

This is my only hint ...


----------



## fit4life (Jan 24, 2012)

dgp said:


>


Tough one... Nasser El Sonbaty.


----------



## dgp (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## fit4life (Jan 24, 2012)

*Nasser is a 90's 285lb freakest bb to never win Olympia the hint helped btw.*


----------



## fit4life (Jan 24, 2012)

dgp said:


>


 This is John Grimmick.


----------



## dgp (Jan 24, 2012)

^^^   No   Thanks for playing


----------



## fit4life (Jan 24, 2012)

dgp said:


> ^^^ No  Thanks for playing


Okay, can we get a hint?


----------



## dgp (Jan 24, 2012)

fit4life said:


> Okay, can we get a hint?


 
Born in the 19th century.


----------



## fit4life (Jan 24, 2012)

dgp said:


>


Eugen Sandow. Father of modern bodybuilding.  1st bb career started in 1889


----------



## dgp (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## dgp (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## DaMayor (Jan 25, 2012)

dgp said:


>



Paul Dillet.


----------



## Imosted (Jan 25, 2012)

fit4life said:


>



his calves are fucking insane


----------



## dgp (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## Curt James (Jan 25, 2012)

Eugen or Eugene Sandow -- have seen both spellings. Mr. Olympia statuette modeled after him.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 25, 2012)

Franco Columbu as seen in the original Terminator. Columbu is a two-time Mr. Olympia and a chiropractor.


----------



## DaMayor (Jan 25, 2012)

Oh snap.....was I supposed to post the next one?


----------



## dgp (Jan 26, 2012)

^ Does no one here know this bodybuilder?


----------



## Curt James (Jan 26, 2012)

Vince Gironda. Favored sissy squats over regular squats to avoid what he called turnip thighs. Also recommended his own special version of dips over the flat bench.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 26, 2012)

fit4life said:


> Eugen Sandow. Father of modern bodybuilding.  1st bb career started in 1889



Missed your correct reply, fit! 

And repped!


----------



## dgp (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## dgp (Jan 26, 2012)

^^^some hints ^^^ Used to be a high school teacher.  
  Gone pro late in life over 40.  His wife is a dr and he has three kids.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 26, 2012)

andy haman[edit] 

dillet is famous for havin no back and not being able to pose....he locked u from dehydration on stage


----------



## dgp (Jan 26, 2012)

Name the bodybuilder and dont forget a fact about this bodybuilder


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 26, 2012)

victor martinez....winner of spanish arnold.....and 2007 olympia


----------



## dgp (Jan 26, 2012)

Victor took 2ed in 2007 Olympia. Sorry


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 26, 2012)

one of my old school faves


----------



## dgp (Jan 26, 2012)

dgp said:


> Victor took 2ed in 2007 Olympia. Sorry


 
My bad I just got theface. You ment to say you wish he won


----------



## dgp (Jan 27, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> one of my old school faves


 

 I need a hint


----------



## Curt James (Jan 27, 2012)

dgp said:


> I need a hint



I don't.

Clarence Ross, 1945 AAU Mr. America.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 27, 2012)

Curt James said:


> I don't.
> 
> Clarence Ross, 1945 AAU Mr. America.


 knew curt would know


clancy said he got big on eggs and milk


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 27, 2012)

one of the first bbers i ever saw...he was in an old comic book....it might have cost a quarter when first printed...one of the first to claim 20 inch arms








dont say curt...they probly wont know


----------



## Curt James (Jan 27, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> one of the first bbers i ever saw...he was in an old comic book....it might have cost a quarter when first printed...one of the first to claim 20 inch arms
> 
> 
> 
> ...



strength-oldschool dot com apparently doesn't allow that action.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 27, 2012)

Even _without _the image I know the answer. lol 

Shares the last name of a political satirist?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 27, 2012)

man i can see it


----------



## dgp (Jan 27, 2012)

Let the game go on


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 27, 2012)

lee haney....8 time o


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 27, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Even _without _the image I know the answer. lol
> 
> Shares the last name of a political satirist?


 yeah...you got pic? i cant find one that will allow me to copy and paste it


----------



## dgp (Jan 27, 2012)

Most people would not know that.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 27, 2012)

in my opinion one of the most underrated big men ever


----------



## Curt James (Jan 27, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> man i can see it



I can't.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 27, 2012)

Curt James said:


> I can't.


 i cant either now


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 27, 2012)

so...this look is obsolete now? wtf!!!???


----------



## Curt James (Jan 27, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> yeah...*you got pic?* i cant find one that will allow me to copy and paste it


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 27, 2012)

Curt James said:


>


 thats a good one...


----------



## Curt James (Jan 27, 2012)

dgp said:


> Let the game go on



Had never seen that pic of Haney.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 27, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> thats a good one...



He has a supplement store in NY. Or _did._






YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Jan 28, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> in my opinion one of the most underrated big men ever



Jean Pierre Fux. He's from Argau, Switzerland.






YouTube Video










Very sad story.

In the midst of doing 675-pound squats at a FLEX photo shoot with Chris Lund, he had suddenly collapsed and crashed to the gym floor.

Here's how Jean-Pierre remembers the accident. "We'd worked up to seven plates on each side. That weight is not a problem for me -- I had done the same thing a week earlier for my training video. I began to squat down and everything was fine. Then in a split second, I went from complete comfort to collapse. My knees just went -- I crashed down so quickly the spotters didn't have time to react. Afterward, they felt bad about it, but it was so quick, nobody could have caught the weight."

Jean-Pierre crashed to his knees and swayed back slightly before the weight was lifted from him. As the 675-pound load was released, he remembered something he'd once been told: To reduce tendon damage following such an injury, the legs should be kept straight. With that in mind, he somehow straightened his legs out on the floor, as Lund and his assistants rushed to his sides and started applying ice to both knees.

As they waited for the paramedics, Jean-Pierre said he was initially "not in a great deal of pain" and was unsure of the extent of his injuries. After a few minutes, the right knee swelled up alarmingly; next, the excruciating pain began. However, the thought uppermost in Jean-Pierre's mind was not the pain, but that "all those months of contest training and dieting have now gone for nothing."

Despite his own trauma, he could see that the accident had affected Lund, and he attempted to buoy up the lensman's spirits by quipping, "Well, Chris, it looks like 1,000-pound leg presses are out of the question."

Recalling the incident, Lund says, "Despite the pain and agony he was in, he managed a joke -- that's a man for you. A lot of the pros would have been bawling their heads off, but Jean-Pierre just gritted his teeth. I've spoken to him regularly since the injury and not once has he vented any thoughts of feeling sorry for himself. He's a remarkable guy."



KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> so...this look is obsolete now? wtf!!!???



Gary Strydom. lol The jpeg is labeled gary1.jpg. 

Strydom was the highest paid athlete of Vince McMahon's now defunct World Bodybuilding Federation.

*World Bodybuilding Federation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*


----------



## Curt James (Jan 28, 2012)

dgp said:


> This thread is simple name the person *and give me one fact about him or her. *The first correct answer will get rep points.


----------



## dgp (Jan 28, 2012)

David Henry was the 2008 IFBB PBW Pro Show winner it was his first 1st /1st place win


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 28, 2012)

should be easy....


----------



## dgp (Jan 28, 2012)

I want the name, fact, and a pic.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 28, 2012)




----------



## dgp (Jan 28, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> should be easy....


 After a short career as a police officer, Wheeler focused full time on becoming a professional bodybuilder, taking the nickname 'Flex'


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 28, 2012)

dgp said:


> I want the name, fact, and a pic.







gunter shlierkamp....german...beat ronnie...more special invites to o than anyone else...crappy actor


----------



## dgp (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 29, 2012)

dexter jackson 3 time arnold winner


----------



## dgp (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 29, 2012)

zach kahn....british...recently tore some stuff in his legs....yet to compete as a pro...has funny blogs for nutrex


----------



## Curt James (Jan 29, 2012)

No, not Arnold. Who's the _other _guy facing the camera?


----------



## dgp (Jan 30, 2012)

Dave Draper with his back turned.  The other guy I not sure.  Maybe Arnolds spiritual coach.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 30, 2012)

dgp said:


> *Dave Draper with his back turned.*  The other guy I not sure.  Maybe Arnolds spiritual coach.



That's what I thought, too.

Not Arnold's spiritual coach. lol

*Hint:* Owned Gold's Gym at the time "Pumping Iron" was being filmed.


----------



## dgp (Jan 31, 2012)

Curt James said:


> That's what I thought, too.
> 
> Not Arnold's spiritual coach. lol
> 
> *Hint: Owned Gold's Gym at the time "Pumping Iron" was being filmed*.


  ^ That is what I was thinking, because he wasnt that big.  So, my answer is Joe Gold


----------



## Curt James (Jan 31, 2012)

Not Joe Gold. At some point Gold sold the gym and returned to the sea (theCaptn' might appreciate that trivia). 

Initials are K.S. 

Believe he owned the gym for two years then sold to Tim Kimber and company. There's an entire gym history online.


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 31, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Vince Gironda. Favored sissy squats over regular squats to avoid what he called turnip thighs. Also recommended his own special version of dips over the flat bench.



also pioneered drag curls???...


----------



## dgp (Feb 1, 2012)

Curt James said:


> No, not Arnold. Who's the _other _guy facing the camera?


 
Ken Sprague


----------



## dgp (Feb 2, 2012)

This one shouldn't be to hard.  I would like to see a current pic if this guy, and tell me somthing you think no one knows.


----------



## dgp (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## MDR (Feb 3, 2012)

Lou Ferrigno.  He trained Michael Jackson on and off for years.


----------



## MDR (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## dgp (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## Curt James (Feb 4, 2012)

dgp said:


> Ken Sprague



Correct. What about _a factoid_ there, dgp?


----------



## Curt James (Feb 4, 2012)

dgp said:


>


*L-R:* Arnold, Ricky Wayne, Franco Columbu, Dave Draper, Charles Collras, Frank Zane

Collras should probably be the stumper for most bodybuilding fans. He certainly never got the coverage of those other athletes.

*Charles Collras' Contest Record* (per Tim Fogarty's Muscle Memory website)

1955

Mr Los Angeles - AAU, Junior, 3rd

1957

Mr Muscle Beach, 2nd
Mr Venice Beach, Winner 

1958

Mr America - AAU, 18th
Mr Muscle Beach, 2nd

1967

Mr California - AAU, Most Muscular, 1st
Mr California - AAU, 2nd
Mr Southern California - AAU, 2nd
Mr West Coast - AAU, Winner 

1968

Mr America - AAU, Most Muscular, 2nd
Mr America - AAU, 5th
Mr California - AAU, Winner 
Mr Los Angeles - AAU, Most Muscular, 1st
Mr Los Angeles - AAU, Winner 

1970

Mr America - AAU, 10th
Mr America - AAU, Most Muscular, 5th
Mr America - IFBB, Short, 1st
Mr Western America - IFBB, 2nd

1971

Mr America - IFBB, Short, 2nd
Mr America - IFBB, Most Muscular, 1st
Pro Mr America - WBBG, 6th
Mr International - IFBB, Short, 2nd
Mr International - IFBB, Most Muscular, 1st
Mr Universe - NABBA, Short, 4th

1972

Mr International - IFBB, Short, 2nd


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 4, 2012)

dgp said:


>


 incredible picture


----------



## dgp (Feb 4, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> incredible picture


 













X2


----------



## dgp (Feb 4, 2012)

^^^ This is a good one... Name the bodybuilder^^^


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 4, 2012)

dorian...the shadow


----------



## Curt James (Feb 4, 2012)

Describe the tattoo Yates had removed.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 4, 2012)

ex wifes name


----------



## Curt James (Feb 4, 2012)

Perhaps but I'm not familiar with that at all. ^^^^


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 5, 2012)

i was only guessing


he was married a long time begore the brazillian


----------



## dgp (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Curt James (Feb 6, 2012)

^^^^ One competed in the AAU Mr. America as well as the Mr. Olympia. He was also the front man for the fledgling WBF, the failed competitor against the IFBB. He's famous for his leg development.

The other is from Australia and has competed in a variety of bodybuilding organizations including the IFBB and the PDI. He was to compete for the NABBA Mr. Universe but they canceled the show. He's currently attached to the WBFF as an athlete and to VPX as a personality.

Name them both!


----------



## dgp (Feb 6, 2012)

Tom Platz is Lee Priest's dad


----------



## dgp (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 9, 2012)

zane looks good


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## dgp (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## Curt James (Feb 11, 2012)

lol Nice shop.  ^^^^


----------



## Curt James (Feb 14, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


>



^^^^ No idea.


----------



## Curt James (Feb 14, 2012)

dgp said:


>



Source photo:






Brandon Curry. March 2008 Flex magazine cover athlete.


----------



## Curt James (Feb 14, 2012)

Shook his hand once at the Arnold Classic. He's since passed away. _Who is he?_


----------



## ctr10 (Feb 14, 2012)

Joe Meeko


----------



## Curt James (Feb 14, 2012)

Newp. ^^^^

_This _is Joe Meeko, 1984 AAU Mr. America.


----------



## Curt James (Feb 14, 2012)

ctr10 said:


> Joe Meeko



Hey, was that a guess or is that who's in your avatar? Looks like it could be Meeko or maybe Andreas Cahling from back in the day? 

Thanks for participating in the thread.


----------



## ctr10 (Feb 14, 2012)

Thats Joe curt, he was a good friend


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 14, 2012)

Curt James said:


> ^^^^ No idea.


 heather clay with a great dane curt


----------



## ctr10 (Feb 14, 2012)

sorry for the typo


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 14, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Shook his hand once at the Arnold Classic. He's since passed away. _Who is he?_


 not sure...sonny schmidt?


----------



## ctr10 (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Curt James (Feb 14, 2012)

ctr10 said:


> sorry for the typo



No apology necessary. Meeko was a tremendous athlete.

*Joe Meeko's Contest History*
Courtesy of Tim Fogarty's Muscle Memory website

1983

Mr North America - AAU, Medium, 1st
Mr North America - AAU, Overall Winner 

1984

Mr America - AAU, Medium, 1st
Mr America - AAU, Overall Winner 
Mr Universe - NABBA, Medium, 2nd

1987

Nationals - NPC, HeavyWeight, 10th
USA Nationals - NABBA, Overall Winner 
USA Nationals - NABBA, Medium, 1st
Mr Universe - NABBA, Medium, 4th
World Championships - NABBA, Medium, 2nd

1988

Universe - AAU, HeavyWeight, 1st
Universe - AAU, Overall Winner


----------



## fit4life (Feb 14, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Shook his hand once at the Arnold Classic. He's since passed away. _Who is he?_


Most definitely Sonny Schmidt.....


----------



## ctr10 (Feb 14, 2012)

Thank You Curt


----------



## fit4life (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Curt James (Feb 14, 2012)

Gary Strydom, inaugural WBF champion. ^^^^


----------



## Curt James (Feb 14, 2012)

ctr10 said:


> Thank You Curt



How did you know Meeko? Any tales to share?


----------



## OnPoint88 (May 24, 2012)

I think dysmorphia started at a very young age for me, I mean all my action figures were jacked and Lou Ferrigno was playing the Hulk every day teaching me how to rage lol


----------



## Curt James (Jul 25, 2012)

dgp said:


> This thread is simple *name the person** and give me one fact about him or her. The first correct answer will get rep points. *



...


----------



## fit4life (Jul 26, 2012)

Bertil Fox??? Facts are ripped abs and striated chest thats 4 sure..................


----------



## Curt James (Jul 26, 2012)

^^^^ Correct! One fact, unfortunately, is that he was convicted of killing his girlfriend and her mother and is currently in prison.

On May 22, 1998, bodybuilder Bertil Fox was convicted of murdering his former fiance and her mother on the Caribbean isle of St. Kitts. He was originally sentenced to death by hanging, though on Sept 27, 2002 his sentence was changed to life in prison.

More @ *Bertil Fox - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*


----------



## OnPoint88 (Jul 31, 2012)

I wonder if OJ goes to visit and share stories.


----------



## nikos_ (Aug 1, 2012)

this man was a great influence on me

The mighty weightlifter's third Olympic gold medal - Pyrros Dimas - Sydney 2000 - YouTube

and stil is


----------



## JR. (May 30, 2014)

The captain without a doubt lol!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## JR. (May 30, 2014)

Fuk!! Can't forget d Jimmy either! The gears abuse log is the only way to go!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## oldschoolman51 (Aug 13, 2014)

+serge nubret,,died april 19 2011 was a french bodybuilder ,,also played in several movies,,also his death is suspicious,,found in coma,,supposably his prancreas stoped working,,personally dont believe it,he was in excellant shape and was even traing to do a guest appearanc for the mr,olympia for 2011,,,to me a all time top ten bodybuilder,,


----------

